# Sea Gull Movement - Any Good



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

So I got a couple of watches from Alpha watches and the GMT - well I like it. Not sure what movement is in there but spotted another watch on there which has a

Seagull 35 Jewels Dual Time Self-Winding movement










Is that a good movement !

What do you guys think of this watch - currently going for 50 dollars


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This is a disaster. Someone call the style police and get this watch arrested!!

Blue and white hands on a cream dial... silver Roman numerals.... red 12/24 indicator hand.... poor choice of fonts, and half the guts of the watch poking through a hole in the dial.... What a mess.

On the positive side, the case shape is a classic and the Seagull movement will likely be good quality for the price point. Fifty dollars is about Â£35 so if you can bear to look at it then it's probably a very good buy.

Rob

p.s. No snobbery here... one of my regular wearers is the Alpha 'Explorer' GMT.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with Barryboy - the styling just isn't. Bit of a disaster.

With a plain black-on-white dial (no 24hr hand and no visible escapement) it'd be a nice watch, and I'd buy one at that price.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

very cool dial


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

first you need to define 'good' , for Â£35 i'd rather have a vintage seiko tbh tho each to their own


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Been looking for an auto with a GMT indicator.... Wonder where I can find these "Alphas."

That dial's got just a little too much going on. From what I'm seeing, "open heart" autos are a minor fad, Sea-Gull makes a couple, Stuhrling seems to love it (along with "skeleton" let-it-all-hang-out dials). But, $50 for an auto is a low price in any market, I'd guess ... clunky design or otherwise. I'm looking at a 1/2 price deal in a "Police" brand auto, not the nicest dial, but for US$131 it's still a bargain IMHO. Curious who makes the movements for this Italian brand.



















I'm already watching and bidding on vintage Seikos ... alas, the GMT world time models don't go cheap (one in unk condition went for $86, I'm still weeping into my lager for missing that auction by 30 mins). I'm just done with quartz movements, after a 7A48 movement, the rest are all just boring.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hi there david - If you want to get an Alpha watch best place would be the alpha website - just type alpha watches into google.

Based in Hong Kong. If you want the gmt - view my review of the Alpha GMT. Personally I like it. It is pretty much an exact copy of the rolex exporer 2 but with alpha on the dial.


----------

